# Pattern of the month



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Many free patterrns here - this particular one is for tennis but check out the recent entries on the right:
http://www.work4idlehands.com/Pattern_of_the_month/index.html


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Very interesting site. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I really like that wrap around midi cape as you can make it as long as you want......humm.....looks good! Thank You!


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks for the link, I also like the cape


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't fail to go down the page a bit for the picture of "a student in tennis whites!" :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. Really great site.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the link


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

lots of lovely patterns, thanks


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

The "Old Shale Angel" pullover and "Pretty Bolero for Toddler" for a baby are just beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

If you made this about 8 inches longer it would be a nice summer dress!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

There are some nice patterns here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

An interesting site and great link. Thanks. Like the cape and the idea of lining in knitting. May be think about it for a while.


beaz said:


> Many free patterrns here - this particular one is for tennis but check out the recent entries on the right:
> http://www.work4idlehands.com/Pattern_of_the_month/index.html


 :sm24:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Great link - thank you for sharing


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

What a beautiful tennis outfit. And she isn't wearing a bra under it!!!!! Makes me want to take up tennis.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

GORGEOUS tennis dress!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice patterns, thanks for the share :sm02:


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------

